# somethings not quite right..



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Some mares are tricky and will only give you a couple signs. Some mares will act like they are in labor and be completely normal the next day. I'd say keep her on watch until you can get the vet out.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

do her milk veins sound normal?? thats whats worrying me the most it honestly looks like a blockage. as she has no leaking and her udders arn't even remotely bagging up. and the milk veins basically stop about 6-10 inches away from the udders. and they are huge. i thought they were only suposed to be thumb sized but dang they are big. i'll definitely get pictures tomarrow!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

If you seriously mean like forearm size than that doesn't sound right to me at all. Thumb sized, like you said, yes, normal. And even being large with no bag development isn't really unusual. But THAT large would be worrying to me, I'd keep at the vet's number until I get an answer.  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok what you all have been waiting for!!! ok not really you guys are probably waiting on the foal however her milk veins have shrunk thank god! and she is startign to bag up yay!!! so maybe soon! i got some pictures for you guys who are interested and i apologize i had just let her out to run around in the pasture while we were riding so she is dirty and i didn't think to brush BEFORE the pictures(i brushed her aftwards HA!) as i was so excited that she has finally started to bag up so yippee!

but first pictures from back in january so you can see the change!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok and now for the dirty pictures from today! okie dokie and sorry for her dirtiness i DID brush her afterwards was just overly excited about getting pics


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

her udders arent even close. I doubt shes due very soon, maybe within a few more weeks.(haha watch her have it sooner to prove me wrong)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol that'd be funny! was hoping sometime in the next 2 weeks or so. however this willbe her 4th foal so i am sure she can do everything on her own. as the previous owners said they'd always walk out to the barn and there was a baby. and she has never had any complications or anything. and i called her previous owners to ask them questions about how early she usually bags up and everything but no one ever answered so oh well. guess we are going out there at 1 am everynight to check on things lol


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

It looks to me like she has swelling, or edema, on the floor of her belly. Your description of a fingerprint lasting 20 seconds or so before filling in supports that idea. This is not uncommon in pregnant mares, especially if they are confined or not moving around much. If you can increase her excercise by turnout, handwalking, or even putting her food and her water on opposite ends of a corral so she has to walk back and forth more than she is, it might help. If it doesnt improve, or it gets worse, your vet should see her to rule out circulation problems. 
Here is some more info on edema in pregnant mares--
http://www.thoroughbredtimes.com/horse-health/1995/December/02/Edema-in-pregnant-mares.aspx


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah she is confined to a 14x15 foaling stall. when we ride and such we let her out into the pasture. the only problem with us doing that as all of our grass is fescue and so is our hay. we left her out into the pasture the other day. and she found her way to where we keep the horses hay. so i had to put her back up again. i wont let her out with the other horses due to risk of her never being with them before and knowing they would kick. so i'll be slowly introducing her to them after she foals. so she gets exercise just not as frequently as i would like.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

If you can find any safe way to increase her excercise it will be much better for her. Horses need to move around freely and pregnant mares especially need to move. Even if all you can do is handwalk her or get her moving on a longe line at a fast walk or a jog for 10-15 minutes a day it would help (you might have to work her up to that amount of time, if she has been confined and not excercising.) It can more difficult for a mare with edema to deliver their foal, and to nurse their foal, and they can be at greater risk for certain complications.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Several years ago an older mare I got was bred, the person I bought her from didnt bother to tell me about the extra package.. the mare was 20. Her milk veins got huge, alot bigger than your mares and I had my vet come out and check her. I had never seen any other mares milk veins get so huge. My vet is an old country vet, but I trust him.. He kinda chuckled and said she will be fine,, she needs exercise get her out and walk her .. I had her seperated from the other horses in a small paddock on the side of the barn. We walked and walked.. a couple weeks later she had a huge sack and a beautiful buckskin baby boy.. . if you have concerns get your vet out ..


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with others that it looks like edema and that some walking will do the girl good. Mares love to be sneaky- some bag up really early and some wait until the last possible second. See if you can't get her moving a little more and help get that edema eased up, it can't be comfortable to be that HUGE and also have swelling in the belly. Good luck, don't forget to post pics of the *baby!!!*


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

exercise is pretty important at this stage. but so is avoiding fescue. if you think she has gotten some fescue, then she might be closer to foaling than you think. if she is milkless from fescue, you might talk to your vet about domperidone. ( i always have to think about that name. i only remember it sounds like a champagne. dom perignon. LOL)

i have had a few mares have huge veins like that, but i don't recall it being associated with any problems. but we did have two with no milk that needed the domperidone. that stuff takes 2 weeks to work. 

sounds like you should have a conversation with your vet. perhaps you can email him some pictures.

is there an arena where you can leave her out every day?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

today i took her for a 30 minute walk. is that decent enough. and since our pastures have very minimal grass. we are debatign switching the other horses over to a pasture with more grass and giving her run of the main one for the day. so she can stretch her legs out. she is startign to bag up now but only ever so slightly. hopefully more soon.

as for the fescue. we got her in december. and she was still on grass then. we switched her off that about a week or so after we got her. we were riding her every few days to keep the exercise up. but it's getting to close for me to feel comfortable riding her. and with all the snow and such and her being blind in one eye. i'd feel safer walking her. but do you think it would be ok to let her have the pasture for a day? i'm not sure what kind of grass our pastures are to be honest. but fescue is definitely here so i just assume it's also in the grass. would that much do any damage? or would it really just be better if i walked her for 30 minutes daily?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

lilkitty90 said:


> today i took her for a 30 minute walk. is that decent enough. and since our pastures have very minimal grass. we are debatign switching the other horses over to a pasture with more grass and giving her run of the main one for the day. so she can stretch her legs out.


I think this is a very good idea. Horses are built to be on the move, and cooping a horse up in its stall with no exercise can be detrimental to their health. I think it would be very smart to move her to an area she can spend a bit of time roaming around in


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

You can have your pasture tested to see if there's fescue. Keep her off it if it does!


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

fescue is most dangerous the last 45 days of pregnancy. can you turn her out for a little while more often? sometimes then they spend their time moving around instead of eating. or put some good fescue free hay out with her. best to test it. or find a corral that is so eaten down that there is no grass to eat.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok guys i got some pictures of her today. and i got some pictures of our pasture to show you how sparse our grass is. with 4 horses on it and the pregnant mare on it every now and then. there is no grass left but spots here and there. so here we go. i think all snowflakes pictures will be in the first post and i'll make another post with the grass pictures


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok and here are the grass pictures!


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

love the grass. LOL. don't think there is any danger there!! (come on spring!!!)

she sure looks close. looks full in the flanks. but i am often wrong.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol thanks! i took more pictures today. her udders still arn't filled out all the way. but they are getting there! i'll post more pics when i get them on my computer later on today. but my question is. i have finally ran out of straw. and straw is more expensive than hay around here. it's madness! lol straw is 3.50 a Bale. but i know somewhere i can get shavings for free. is it all right to use shavings instead?? i always heard bad and good about them. but i don't know? any good or bad expierences with shavings?


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I would not use shavings, it is too easy for them to be inhaled by the foals and get in their eyes. If straw is only $3.50 a bale you're getting lucky. Right now our hay is $4.50 a bale. If I were you I would get the straw for the safety of the foal.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok here are all the pictures from today. i should have more tonight when i go check her later on.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

what about after she foals? the book i bought "The Foaling Primer" says it is alright to use shavings after the birth? i can go grab about 4 bales of straw and that should hold her off till after the birth. if not i'll go get more. but are shavings alright after the birth? and they arn't really small shavings either. i believe. they are from a local factory or something. not really sure. my neighbors is gonna go get about 4 30 gallon trash bags full tomarrow for us. so i guess if they arn't safe for the foal at all then i can just put them in the other horses stalls. but this is really a cheap and easier way to go IF it is safe if not then i guess i'll be skipping out on getting my junior year book and dishing out the money for my baby = ) whatever works best for the foal!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

i dont think you need to skip your yearbook for $15 worth of straw for a baby IMHO.
Woa! You guys are crazy! Hay here in CA is $10 a bale! Straw is like $5, alfalfa $7-8, and grass/orchard/3 way/etc is $8-$15 a bale! 

I think you should just use straw.........or maybe shavings with a layer of straw on top after the baby is born, just to be safe, and it would save you straw!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

A layer of shavings under the straw is fine, but I would still at least put straw in there. In all the foalings we've had we always use straw, at least for the first few weeks after the birth, as a precaution.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

nah lol i am paying for the yearbook myself. and i don't have a job so my money is limited lol and alright i'll keep buying straw. but pretty much once the baby is born. both of them will probably out in the pasture during the day so maybe i wont run out of straw so quickly


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

if you use shavings, or better yet, pine pellets, under the straw, the straw will last a lot longer. 

for the first week or so, it helps to have straw or hay over the shavings because babies sleep a lot with their nose right down in it. the shavings can be breathed in. also the dust in some shavings is a real problem. but once you figure out where baby lays, you may not need them everywhere in the stall.

some people don't add the straw on top until they are pretty sure she is real close to foaling. that works if you are watching real close, but can be risky. 

cheap first cut hay that isn't moldy or dusty would work also.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

we honestly thought about using her Bermuda Hay as a bedding. as it's like 1-2 $'s a bale. and she can sleep in it and eat it. but i figured to many things could go wrong with that like her using the bathroom then eating the hay around it. lol


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

where we get our hay and strall from is a local farmer who has been a heighbor to my family for years. the fescue hay we get nicely packed tight bales for $2.85 a bale, bermuda comes from a different farmer at $3.00 a bale, and the strall is like $3.50-4.50 depending on who has it and how much they have. local feed stores are 1.00 higher and the alfla is $9.80 a bale.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol mom it's Straw not strall! :lol: (and yes that really is my mom so no sarcasm was there!)

here is an update from today! also and somethings has definitely changed... i was wondering if this was relaly normal? you know the muscles between her front legs. well they have become extremely saggy... and squishy! is that normal? because it was not like that yesterday. and if it's not normal then what causes it? and should i really be worried?? i have no idea what is up with it. but i have a video to show how squishy and such they are and a picture. plus the regular update.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>>> i was wondering if this was relaly normal? you know the muscles between her front legs. well they have become extremely saggy... and squishy! is that normal? because it was not like that yesterday. and if it's not normal then what causes it? and should i really be worried?? i have no idea what is up with it. but i have a video to show how squishy and such they are and a picture. plus the regular update._

As I said in my previous post-- Edema. Fluid is accumulating on the floor of her belly (and now chest) because she is heavily pregnant and confined to a stall and not getting out much. Lack of movement= poor circulation=edema.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i understand that. but what i don't understand is that she is getting more excersize now than she was she gets a 15-20 minute walk daily up and down the road plus she gets to roam the pasture when we get the oher horses out. is it just because now she is more pregnant than she was? or what? i would let her out with the other horses. but they don't even get along over the stall. much less if i let her out. and what if she gets kicked in the stomache. and the bottom pasture is filled with fescue grass. but the fence is in bad need of repairs which we haven't the time to do because of all the rain and snow.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I was only pointing out that your photos/video showed that her edema had increased, since you didn't seem to know what it was (you asked about her saggy squishy muscles)-- I can't tell you why it has increased, especially with more excercise-- but if it has gotten much worse in just 24 hours, you should probably have her checked by your vet, at least for your own peace of mind and to rule out anything serious for her sake.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

I have to agree with Eastowest.. i posted earlier on this,, she looks like my Lady did.. exercise did wonders for her .. and it is always best to ask your vet if your really concerned.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah we have been calling the vet for 2 days and no answer. and we have left about three messages. so we are gonna try calling again tomarrow. our Vet is in a different State and only comes out on Tuesdays and Thursdays. all the other vets around don't deal with pregnant horses unfortuantly. so we are trying our best with what we have. i am kind of hoping she waits another week or so before the baby comes as i have a foal blanket heading this way in the mail in a few days. and it's been cold here lately. so i'd reallth like to have it here before she decides to pop the little guy out.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Her tailbone does look more prominent in the second set of pictures compared to the previous ones. In previous experience that usually led me to think foaling was about 2 weeks away - however, my mare right now has had a prominent tailbone and udder about that size for a month, and I would guess her to STILL be at least 2 weeks or more away from now.

I would be concerned about the extent of the edema, especially as it's filling in on her chest as well. Every extra bit makes delivery that much harder and increases the chance of problems. I'd say a visit from the vet would be well worth it, even if you need to find a new one.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

there are no vets around that deal with pregnant mares. though. we called him and he still hasn't answered so now it will probably be next Tuesday. and in my opinion her tailbone has been prominant for around a month or so as well. i just haven't gotten any good pictures of it. as for the edema issue. i have been exercising her more that she has been and it is getting worse which is odd. she gets a good 15-30 minute walk daily while the other horses eat. then i bring her back to the stable. 

good news though! my foal blanket arrived early! so it's here yay! now i am officially ready for her to foal!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

those pics reminded me of somthing.............erm............
OH YES! Pigeon Fever! A pregnant amre we had got that in her last month of pregnantcy, had the vet out, it was pigeon fever. I'm not sure if she has that or an edema (sp??) so please have the vet out and maybe put her on the lunge line for 15 min at the walk and like 3 at the trot, instead of hand walking.
EDIT
umm....if you don't have a vet around there, what if somthing goes wrong? And she needs medical attention like some of the mares ive seen foal on Marestare? What will you do?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> umm....if you don't have a vet around there, what if somthing goes wrong? And she needs medical attention like some of the mares ive seen foal on Marestare? What will you do?



Excellent point....glad to see marestare is also doing the job of teaching people that things CAN and DO go wrong. You should certainly have a vet on call at the very least when your mare is ready to foal - mine's been ready to come at the drop of a hat for Freyja, for about a month now.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i know several knowledgeable people that are willing to help out. yes thats not the best thing ever. however they have all been through bad births with no vets and foal and mother survived. yes i know i need a vet. but the only other one charges over 100$'s just to come out. then whatever extra he has to do is more money. no one else is willign to deal with pregnant mares. there are other vets but they don't want anything to do with the pregnancies. i can try lunging but i'm not sure if she knows how. so i'll probably have to teach her.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ But what happens if you NEED at vet due to a foaling emergency? Can you use the expensive one then at least? Hopefully you won't, but just making sure you have an option


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I just have a quick question...did you buy the mare knowing she was pregnant or did it come as a surprise? Because honestly if you knew she was pregnant it is slightly irresponsible to take on a pregnant mare without a vet on call and without doing research about pregnancies and foaling. What happens in an emergency? Somebody who isn't a vet can only do so much. However, if you didn't know, then completely disregard the above. That being said, I hope you get things figured out for the mare's sake and the foal's sake.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i knew she was in foal. yeah i know it was irresonsible but thats not important as it's not like i can just give her back. and they were using the same vet i am. if the emergency arrives i WILL use the expensive vet. however the previous owner has had her for 10 years or so. and they have gotten 4 foals out of her. all 4 of which she didn't have any complications. they told me they simply came out the next day and there was the foal. however i am wanting to catch her before she has it or as she is having it. so as if anything does go wrong i will be there.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Just because she hasn't had complications before doesn't mean she won't. When you knowingly buy a mare in foal you really should do extensive research on it, so you have at least a little bit of knowledge about foaling and how to care for a pregnant mare. I'm not saying you are stupid or don't know how to care for her, but saying a vet is too expensive is just not an option when you have pregnancies and it's the only vet around that will deal with it.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here are the pictures from today.

the last 4 pictures were from tonight around 12am. does it seem like her belly has moved back any from earlier today?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thats why i was using the cheaper vet that would come around. but of course if we have to use the more expensive one then we will. but if you have that option wouldn't you take the cheaper route as well?


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

No, you take the better vet. IMO when dealing with pregnancies(and most other things) the better vet is always the better option, no matter what the price is. This is your horse we're talking about, so wouldn't you want the best care possible for her? If something goes wrong wouldn't you want the best vet available? I know I would.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the one in south carolina is the better vet. he has lived in north carolina his whole life but moved to SC since moving he comes down here every tuesdays and thursdays. usually if you ask anyone around in north carolina they all use Dr. Briggs which is who my vet is as of right now.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Honey I think you are missing Kassie's point. There IS something going on with your mare, because of the edema. It might just be lack of exercise, but it might not. It's not something that is "okay" or something to ignore. You started this thread already knowing something wasn't right with what you were seeing (hence what you titled it), and you have had several people respond, myself included, that the edema is abnormal, a cause for concern, and that your mare should see a vet. Now it is 16 days later, the mare has still not been seen by a vet, the edema is spreading and getting worse, and you are still offering excuses to the people whose opinion you requested. I accept sometimes the vet can be hard to get a hold of, but if you can't get your vet out to see your horse for 16 days when she has a potential problem, I would say there is certainly no better time then now to call in the more expensive vet. How long do you intend to put off your mare receiving proper and necessary veterinary attention just to save a few bucks? You need to look at the big picture and think logically. 

Just because your mare has delivered fine in the past is no way to assume this pregnancy is fine also - especially since you are ALREADY seeing an abnormality. When the delivery comes it takes only minutes for something to go wrong and a vet needed. If that happens, and every minute counts for saving the life of not only the baby but your mare as well, do you really want your only options to be relying on A) a vet who has put you off and been unreachable for 16 days, or B) a vet who has never seen your horse and is completely unaware of the issue she has already had in her final term?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i get what you are saying and all. and here i'll make a new thread in the general discussion and ask around for vets in north carolina. that way i can know if they are already any good or not.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

This is the exact reason I reply on posts when people want to breed.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

kassierae said:


> This is the exact reason I reply on posts when people want to breed.


How many foals have you raised? I have raised and been around probably 50 pregnant mares and not lost one mare and maybe 3 foals for one reason or another. It is not hard to raise a foal. The hard part is the training that the foal requires.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> i get what you are saying and all. and here i'll make a new thread in the general discussion and ask around for vets in north carolina. that way i can know if they are already any good or not.


At this stage I think that a vet who has completed their training and been certified would be a lot more useful to your mare than a message board.

I really do understand being in the middle of nowhere with poor vet choices, but if you keep animals you have to make sure that you are covered. Our nearest vet is more of a cow vet, but he get's to do all the really routine stuff for my guys, and is always there at the end of the phone for advice. When we have emergencies he will either come out or meet us at the clinic.

Our horse vet is expensive, but knowledgable, so she gets to do things to do with breeding, and also anything that is not routine. Both vets are aware that I use both of them, and they will usually tell me when I need to switch, and are happy to work this way.

The only ones who don't have a choice are the horses themselves, and they rely on me to provide them with the care that they need,


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

To be honest, only a few. And never on my own. But I see what happens. Go watch marestare for a while. How many mares and foals have been lost on there in a month? A lot. And I HAVE seen a few births in my short life, and we lost two of the 6 babies we bred because the vet couldn't get out. Because we didn't plan enough ahead. Anybody that is doing a first time breeding should do the research, IMO. Not just go "Oh, I want a kyoot babeh!" and breed their conformational trainwreck to another one just because it has spots and get another conformational trainwreck that won't stay sound. 

This is in no way directed at the OP, as I understand you bought the mare preggo. Which I still think you should have done more research up until this point, and done better planning. But what's done is done and I wish you the best of luck for mama and baby, and I say that in the most sincere way possible. I in no way like seeing bad things happen, but they do. Maybe not as often as some people see, but they do. Just because it's unlikely, do not rule it out completely. Anything is possible.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's a quicksearch list of vets in your state:

Equine Veterinarians in North Carolina listed A to Z beginning with Aberdeen, NC


----------



## Eli (Feb 9, 2010)

Edemas can be nothing or they can be a big deal. They can rupture muscles the bigger they get, I think it's usually the prepubic tendon which is needed to have a successful delivery.

Personally I would have her monitored by a vet. In addition to hand walking I would see if you can start feeding her outside, make many small little piles of hay as far apart as possible, encouraging her to move around.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

kassierae said:


> Go watch marestare for a while. How many mares and foals have been lost on there in a month? A lot.


Just FYI in answer to this, according to marestare's delivery calendar (and not all deaths get posted on it) Just since February first there have been 8 lost foals and 3 mares lost in delivery as well.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kevinshorses ~ i know this wasn't to me but i personally have never raised a foal. i'm willing to put plenty of hard work into training. and my trainer will help me as well. my mom has witnessed a few births. and so have a few oldtime cowboys that are willing to help out.

Golden Horse ~ it really does stink being out in the middle of no where. i am calling around at a few vets. and going to continue contact the previous owner for more information on how her pregnancies usually go. the Equine vet i have been using does everything from birds to horses. the only really good Equine vet around. doesn't deal with pregnant mares which is understandable that they don't want to be respsonsible for the death of someone's horse.

Kassierae ~ i know you mean well and take no offense in anything you've said. as i asked for information and you have provided it. i am going to continue shopping around for closer and better vets. i have researched online and such and called around but again. no real luck.

Indyhorse ~ thanks i'll look around the list as soon as i post up this message! and yes mom watched the death that happened earlier today at elements Arabians. the poor dear got stuck i believe .

Eli ~ i was also wondering about the Edema being slightly normal. definitely as big as my girl isn't exactly normal granted. but i bought the book "the foaling primer" and it said Edema was a sign that came about a couple of weeks before birth and was totally normal. so that had thrown me off. as the picture they show she is pretty darn big down on the belly. and it's hard to compare it to my girl as she is so fuzzy with winter fuzzies and that horse was all shedded out. and also. i would do that. but the only other pasture is full of Fescue grass. and i don't trust the other horses with behaving to let her out with them in the pasture. i took her for about a 30 minute walk and we trotted a few laps so maybe if i kick the exercise up a notch it will help as well.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is an update from today. i think it is going to be soon. still looking for the vet. but one of the old cowboys came out today. and said that he thinks it could be in the next 36 hours as she looks like she is starting to wax up. her udders are big. she was breathing really heavy (looked like labor pains) the baby looks like it has shifted back as well. so we will continue checking on her at night around 11. and if she shows more signs we will probably be back around 2 unless it looks like harder labor.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

She doesn't appear to be dropped and her udder has a lot more room to fill out. That said, you never know


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, her udder is about where my mare's udder is. Once the crease disappears in between the teats you know you will be getting near full. Like Chey said, her belly doesn't appear dropped yet either (indicating the foal has moved into birthing position.) My mare is suspected to be due mid March, she just showed some signs quite early. She might surprise you, but I suspect you have a week or two wait left.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Darn. well i finally got contact with the previous owner. i had to track down their email address. i asked for pictures of her 3 babies and the stud. i honestly think they may be BYB's because they had no pictures of the stud. and only 2 of her babies. and one is really tiny and discolored and the other is discolored. but oh well. i asked him a few questions since i wasn't sure it was them yet. he said she usually bags up about a week early. but he said alot of "i thinks" and "i'm not sure's" so it was all really confusing. so if you want i have a picture of two of her foals.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Regarding her edema, take her salt away!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't think she is getting any salt. well i mean she got a good 2 hours out at the pasture yesterday and she was licking on the salt block. but other then that. i don't think she is getting much from her feed and hay. but i'll see what i can do


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

i have used bermuda hay many times. it's pretty safe, at least i think so. less danger there than if they eat a lot of straw!!!

as long as you keep it clean and don't let it rot when it's wet. 

i wouldn't worry about the poop too much. after all, it came out of her! also if you clean it often, they won't eat any near the poop. 

i have seen too many munch on straw, so if you bed with straw be sure they also have free choice hay


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yup she has hay constantly. i clean the straw cuz i don't want her to laydown in the poo when the time finally comes. speaking of which. i have NEVER seen her roll or lay down in the stall.. but when we let her out to roam the pasture on the rare occasion that is the first thing she does. the stall is a 14 x 15 so i know it isn't to small. it's gotta plenty of cushin. as i got the shavings down with the good fresh straw on top of it. she gets grain twice a day. and she has water and hay constantly. so why isn't she laying or rolling?


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

An old trick you can do to tell if she is close to foaling...milk a tiny bit out and if it is white and thick you are within 36 hours of foaling, if it is clear then you've still got awhile. She doesn't look all that close to me. I'd say she's got another week to go. Her udder is no where near what I usually see in pregnant mares and she doesn't look dropped at all.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Many horses prefer to roll outside of their stall.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been involved in oh, 8-9 births. From my experience she does look like she could have a few weeks left, her bag is not nearly as big as it will be. However, one mare 2 yrs ago gave NO signs. Her hiney didn't soften, no bag, nothing. Normally about a month before the projected foaling date we bring the mare into a run/foaling stall and keep the camera on her at all times, but since Jewels hadn't shown any signs and was still a month away she hadn't been brought up yet. Well, we went out to feed one morning, opened her stall, and the most adorable little pink baby looked out the door at us! Lol, she was SO pink, she darkened as she got older though. So the point to that long winded story was, you never can tell,lol. If she is waxing up she could be very close, but I didn't see a huge amt of waxing personally. My concern is that she may have had fescue. This could mean that the sac will be very thick and the baby won't be able to break it, and neither will mom. A friend rescued a mare that had been on fescue and actually had to take a pair of scissors to the bag. It will also cause issues with her milk coming in. I really hope everything goes well for you both, raising a foal is one of the most enjoyable(and hard) experiences I've ever had.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

JB44 said:


> i have seen too many munch on straw, so if you bed with straw be sure they also have free choice hay


Eating straw won't hurt herbut keeping her in a stall with free choice hay will pack alot of wieght on her. A few years ago there was a hay shortage and I fed alot of cubed hay. It didn't have the bulk that the horses needed so I kept the manger full of straw and they did quite well on it.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Did you ever check out the vet I suggested to you in your thread about vets in N.C. under health?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Dakotaluv ~ by the time her milk would be the whitish color shouldn't she already be waxing up? and i thought you were suposed to get the wax off? i'm new at this so i totally don't know about that. but mom was reading and researching and she also seen that. so far only her udders have filled out her teats have yet to get milk in them.

Jacksmama ~ yeah thats my biggest concern to. because i don't know how much it takes to cause a redbag delivery. and it doesn't always cause a red bag delivery either. so thats why i HAVE to be there. and thats why i want to make sure i get these signs right so i can catch it while she is having it. however. my trainer bought a roping horse that he didn't know was in foal. and she was an excellent roping horse. and he went roping and stuff. galloping full speed. (and the horse ate fescue since they didn't know she was pregnant) and one night he was rounding up the cows and roping. and he went and put the horse up and came back out the next day and there was a little filly in her stall. she baffled everyone.

Kevinshorses ~ yeah well here is her feeding schedule. she gets a 4 qt scoop of grain in the morning with 4 flakes of Bermuda Hay. usually she doesn't eat all 4 flakes by the time we feed in the evenings so she has the hay all day. not that we provide it all day. in the evenings i take her for her 20-30 min walk. then we feed her 4 qts of grain and 4 flakes of bermuda hay. now usually all the hay is gone by morning. so she definitely eats it all. as for water she has a 5 gallon bucket in the corner of the 14 x 15 stall. and usually in the morning it is full. in the evenings it's about half way empty. and then when we do our nightly check around 11pm we fill it abck up to the top. and it's usually pretty full in the mornings. so thats pretty much her schedule.

sandy2u1 ~ i actually just seen your reply. i hadn't seen that anyone replied to my thread. but i'll get right on that tomarrow. assuming they probably arn't open right now. or would it be good to email them as well?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok sorry i'm slacking on the updates here! her udder is definitely filling out more. her stomache looks like it may have dropped just a tad. but probably not nearly as much as it needs. and her Vulva was really relaxed today. and she has been doing ALOT of vigorous tail slinging. and some pawing. and tons of grunting. especially on our walks. she usually grunts anyway but she seems like she may be doing it more now. as for the tail slinging that could be because we braided her tail. and the grunting. she has alwayted grunted it just seems like she may be doing it more now. idk if it's because she's lazy or just trying to tell me something. who knows. 

on to the pictures. the first 3 were from earlier today at feeding time and the rest were from 11 tonight


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I posted a response to your thread about vets in N.C. the same day you started the thread.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

"Waxing" happens when the udder is full of yellowish or whitish sticky colostrum (first milk), and it is leaking out of the openeings of the teats slowly in such a manner than it dries/hardens in drips hanging on the teats. It does not need to be removed-- the hardened drips will occasionally fall off and then start forming all over again as more colostrum leaks. here are some of pictures of mares' udders waxing-- 























You can see by the photos that some mares get full cone-shaped teats before waxing, others' teats stay sort of flat, and some udders are fuller than others. Also the mares in these photos varied in how long they waxed before foaling-- one went that night, another waxed for a full week.

It is really hard to tell anything about your mare's belly being "dropped" because the shape of your mare's pregnant belly is obscured by the edema-- the very flat even bottom of her belly is because of fluid accumulation. Fluid accumulation could also be making her udder larger-- so it could be hard to tell how much of her udder fullness is because she is filling with milk, vs. being swollen from the edema.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> i know several knowledgeable people that are willing to help out. yes thats not the best thing ever. however they have all been through bad births with no vets and foal and mother survived.


If you have all these knowledgeable horse people that are willing to help you why are you asking people on the internet to figure out what is wrong with your mare from photos?

PLEASE call a vet! Are you really not willing to spend $100 on your mare?


Her having a hard time breathing could be because of all the fluid (edema) she has built up.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

she has always grunted. and been a very noisy horse in general. since December 5th when i brought her home. she done it when i went to visit her and she is doing it now. i am asking you guys as well as the people i know. trying to expand my knowledge. money has been a bit of a problem lately as jobs are slowing down. and with 5 horses plus many many other animals and all the other vets and food bills plus payments and stuff we ARE working it out but it takes time. give me a chance to do something before you jump my case about it. in no way am i trying to sound rude. but i want to get my point across that we are calling a vet.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

sandy2u1 i just called your vet today! no answer so we left a message. hopefully they will call back later today and we can talk to them and hopefully set up an appointment for him to come out and look at her.


----------



## LNW0923 (Nov 23, 2009)

Im part Snowflakes owner and me and lilkitty are good friends. She keeps her other horses on my land to. We've had people come out and look at Snowflake and they say shes fine and its all apart of labor. And idk some of you people on here but where we live its in the middle of no where with no equine vets around. Around here theres tons of farms and everybody knows everybody theres not a farm out here that dosent have horses on it and they are all experianced with horses giving labor. Since the vet lilkitty does use lives so far away thats our only option and I trust someone I know rather than some vet who probably dose it for the money. Moneys tight around here theres no jobs so everyone just lends a hand to whoever needs it. Yes I understand that there is a risk of something going wrong with her labor but thats a chance you take with any animal you have. You people may be able to afford to call a vet everytime a horse gives you a scare but where not we deal with it ourselves or call someone whos experianced. If I didnt trust the people around here they wouldnt be around my horses. You aint seen her in person and yall aint vets so yall dont know whats really wrong with her if anything. She acts like the other horses that are in our pasture just wants alittle more lovin but wouldnt you if you was pregnant and weighed that much. But yall people flip out because lilkitty puts pictures on here from yalls advice and hasnt called a vet. which she has and they dont answer. This is the first foal for lilkitty and she just wants to make sure the mommas ok. I mean wouldnt yall? She asked on here because she wanted more opinions (im guessing) but lord yall gotta realize reality around here probably aint what it is where you are.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Let me just say, I don't think anyone posting on this thread is recommending calling the vet for some minor thing. This is a pregnant mare without known breeding dates so no idea of a range of due dates, who according to the OP is not eating normally, who is exhibiting progressive fluid retention and edema even with increased excercise, and who might have had fescue exposure. 

The OP came to the forum asking for advice and titled the thread "Somethings not quite right." None of us on this thread are vets, but we all have varying levels of experience and made observations and offered suggestions when asked out of courtesy and concern for the horse and her owner. 

As far as experience-- each year for the past 15 years I have bred, foaled, raised, and cared for 1-5 pregnant mares and foals of my own. Prior to that I worked for a breeding farm for 4 years and among other things, I attended 8-10 pregnant mares each year as the "night watchman" for them during breeding and foaling season. I was usually the main person there to foal them out. It was usually "my call" as to whether to call a vet or not during labor and delivery, and most often, I did not.

I don't call the vet for every little thing. I am pretty conservative about vet care. With my own mares, I closely observe, but I allow the mare to live and carry her foal as naturally as possible. Through the years I have learned to do much of my own "work" and I am pretty comforable with many situations. I also have experienced friends and colleagues in the horse business that I talk to and we share experiences and ideas. 

I agree that many things do resolve on their own and are "no big deal" and don't need veterinary intervention--- However based on the info the OP has shared and the photos she has posted, if this were my own mare, I WOULD call my vet. 
FWIW.


----------



## LNW0923 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok I wasn't saying it to just you. I'm sure you are experianced I mean idk your life. And as far as her not eatin the hay is because we switched it and she didn't want to eat it. But she eats it now and attacks her grain like its goin out of style.and no we do not know when she was breed because the guy we bought her from didn't know. They were weird and I felt like they had no idea what they was doin. And as far as trying to get a vet She is trying to get ahold of a vet but hasn't been able to get ahold of any of them so there's nothing we can do at the moment. But when you can't get a vet your last resort is to get someone you know and trust with experiance to come look at her. And she don't get exposed to fescue grass she gets turned out of her stall when we ride the other horses and there no grass for her to really eat. When she's out she rolls and roams around the pasture just walkin an checkin things out or goes down to the creek. I know all these people are concered but so are we and were trying to do the best we can with what we've got. But we cant call the vet like everyone wants us to on here about every little thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> sandy2u1 i just called your vet today! no answer so we left a message. hopefully they will call back later today and we can talk to them and hopefully set up an appointment for him to come out and look at her.


 
Glad to hear it hun. If he doesn't work out (he is the closest I could find), I will help you find another. I live in N.C. also, not far from you. I know how things can be financially, I have the same problem. I only call a vet when I have to (with the exception of vacc. and coggins). The thing is though, you need to go ahead and get a vet out (who will come in case of emergency) now. It really helps if you need an emergency vet if they have a record of your horse as being a patient. For one thing, they will have a good idea about what's going on already and for another if you have a good relationship with the vet, he may even let you make payments to him (in an emergency situation). I wish you the best of luck! I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your new baby when it gets here !!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks lnw0923! and yeah easttowest don't worry! you've been super helpful to me about alot of thinsg. all through snowflakes pregnancy as well as helping me decipher my other horse's color and breed

sandy2u1 unfortuantly the last owners made it clear they NEVER used a vet. i asked them about it. i asked if she ever had any complications and ever needed a vet. they said they never used one and they always administered the wormers themselves. and i don't believe they ever got her Vaccs. like i said i believe they were byb's and weren't to good at it. they decided since they had a stud they were gonna make babies. however they have done right by not selling them. they kept everyone of her foals so at least they arn't selling them. and as for your vet. he never called us back yesterday. does his office close at 6? because my mom goes to work and wont be home till around 3 and where she works she has no service so if he calls i hope he does leave a message!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

YAY we got through to the vet. he said there was no need to come out. and that the edema that she has in the front said it's perfectly fine and not to worry about the edema untill it started going down her legs so woo!! and he also said that in the event of an emergency he would be available for us to contact if something were to go wrong during the foaling!


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad you finally got through to the vet.. i am looking forward to seeing pics of the new arrival..


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm looking forward to seeing the foal myself! i don't know how you people do it waiting 11 months. i've been waiting since december and i am already going crazy.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok here are todays pictures. then in the next post i'll do the pictures we got from tonight.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

okie dokie and here are tonights pictures. you can see a difference in her udder but i am sure thats because it's night and i've always heard at night they will be bigger than during the day


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I'm so glad you got in touch with the vet and especially that the vet will come out in case of emergency!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

have you got any pictures of the sire?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

no. i emailed the sire's owners and they asid that they have no pictures. i do have pictures of 2 of her previous foals but the pictures ar't very good quality. which leads me to believe she was backyard bred. but the sire is suposed to be a big non-fading black QH


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here are the 2 pictures the previous owner sent me of her foals. the first one is one of her palimino foals. she had 2 pally's and the 2nd is her roaned out son.
~her 1st baby was a pally (not sure of gender but i know one of the pally's was female!)
~2nd baby was the roaned out horse. and he was a colt
and 3rd was a pally and not sure if it was male or female.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

woa. that roaned out one has horrid conformation. look at that but/hip comared to the shoulder/front legs!

Anyway, good luck with your soon-to-be foal!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah not sure if it's confo or if he was just super fat. and he is leaning. i'm not good at confo so i couldn't judge when i got to go meet him. however the baby will just be my new pleasure horse. and a learning experience. so i wont be doing much with it. however the roaned out horse was super sweet. the owners offered to let me meet the stud but he was down the road. and i told them yes but they never took us to meet him. so maybe they were hiding a poorly confirmated(?) stud?


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

*Really terrible pic for critiquing conformation. Wonky angle, wonky pose (or lack thereof) just really all around wonky, LOL*


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i wish they had better pictures to give there horses more justice because they really were pretty. idk about confo wise though. however i hope the baby comes out looking more like the roaned ones color and the pally's build.


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

ok i have a question. what difference does comfo have any way? does it make them a better horse with good comfo? does it mean they listen and ride better? really and if so then who is the just of that?
just asking cuz only place i never heard anything about comfo was in this horse forum. so i would really like to know.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Confo is the result of careful, and monitored breeding. Better conformed horse = less issues with injuries. (That can be prevented.). This also helps later in time with riding, to tack fitting, and overall soundness of the animal in question. IMHO.

She's looking good so for. _


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> woa. that roaned out one has horrid conformation. look at that but/hip comared to the shoulder/front legs!
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your soon-to-be foal!


I wouldn't say horrid. That horse isn't going to win any halter classes but it will probably stay sound for 25 years if he has good care. 

I really don't see why so many people post pictures of horses they already own and have no intention of showing and ask for a conformation critique.
First, it's your horse regardless. Do you just want to know every flaw or are you hoping everyone will go nuts for it? Second, if your a trail rider or competing in low level local shows you won't need a horse with perfect conformation.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> i wouldn't say horrid. That horse isn't going to win any halter classes but it will probably stay sound for 25 years if he has good care.
> 
> I really don't see why so many people post pictures of horses they already own and have no intention of showing and ask for a conformation critique.
> First, it's your horse regardless. Do you just want toknow every flaw or are you hoping everyone will go nuts for it. Second, if your a trail rider or competing in low level local shows you won't need a horse with perfect conformation.


_THANK YOU! Someone actually said something. _


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah. i'm not worried about my horses confirmation. they are used for trail horses. although i'd like to try jumping on my mustang. and i know she may have the wrong confo for that but i don't know. 

as for snowflake! she got about an hour and a half out roaming the pasture today. and i think she may be in the very first stages of labor! she was rolling around and grunting lke crazy her sides were moving. so it looks like she was breathing hard (but way up on the back not toward her chest) her belly has also dipped down some and became more soft. and harder toward the bottom. also when she would go to roll. she would put her front end on the ground and stretch her bag legs out. instead of laying down. and then she would stand back up. her udders have also filled out more. but i'll definitely be keeping an eye on her! and i have yet to see her wax up anyway. do all horses wax up before?


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Nope, not all mares wax. Some mares don't even get milk or a big udder before they foal.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm. alright. maybe she is one that just wont wax up. also we were checking to see what kind of fluid was in her udders. and today was the first day we could get any to come out. and it was a clearish color. so i'm assuming we probably got a week to go then?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Or more...lol

Mares seems to hold out for a LONG time! I had a mare that was so full she was leaking fluid but still didn't foal for three weeks after that...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I couldn't agree more with this Kevin! Even world champion horses don't always have the best conformation. 



kevinshorses said:


> I wouldn't say horrid. That horse isn't going to win any halter classes but it will probably stay sound for 25 years if he has good care.
> 
> I really don't see why so many people post pictures of horses they already own and have no intention of showing and ask for a conformation critique.
> First, it's your horse regardless. Do you just want to know every flaw or are you hoping everyone will go nuts for it? Second, if your a trail rider or competing in low level local shows you won't need a horse with perfect conformation.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm worried she is gonna be overdue though. she was kept with the stud from jan-mid/early march. so she should have already had it by now. maybe i just worry to much?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't worry, chances out they had the dates wrong AND mare don't actually have due dates, they foal when they are ready. I had one mare that went almost a full 13 months.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch is completely right on that, I knew a mare that went 380 days - we joked she was going for a record. I believe anything between 320-370 days is considered completely normal, with 335-340 days just being an averaged out number. Also, mares tend to carry longer the older they are, not sure how old Snowflake is. My vet also mentioned this morning that mares due very early in the year will often hang on longer than those due in warmer weather.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

snowflake is anywhere between 14-17 as the original owners weren't for sure either. and yeah i don't blame them for hanging on for that warmer weather around the bend!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok so i am being slow on the updates! lol here is an update from saturday and there has definitely been a change since saturday. so today's update is comming next. and then later on tonight i'll have tonight's update lol i also tried to get a video of her rolling in the pasture but she quit and wasn't gonna roll again. she was also just sticking her butt up in her air and going on her front knees and stretching her legs waay out as well but i missed that on camera as well lol


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_I'm getting excited for you!_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

alright this was from today. notice she is waxing on one teat! and look how full those teats are! phew i am getting excited! lol her belly has dropped some more. and i actually don't think it will drop any lower. as she had a huged drop belly when we brought her home. and now since she has gotten closer it shrank up and moved back and now it dropped lightly again. so we'll have to wait and see. she is beginning to look skinny from certain angles. which is worrying me. she is eating just as normal as ever. maybe it's just the baby pulling down on her making her look skinnier?
YouTube - 90lilkitty90's Channel and this video is from our walk. i was trying to get her grunting and groaning like she usually does. but of course she only does it like 3 times... but here is our walk and you can kinda see how she looks when i can get out away from her. as she likes to follow you closely


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok last update for tonight! she has waxing on both teats! don't know if it's a significant amount to mean anything. but she seemed VERY uncomfortable today. and while we rubbed on her sides she kicked around. her vulva also seemed relaxed and very open.

*Question!* - k i'm not sure how you guys do this. but i was doing some researching. and it says we should milk mom after she has the baby. and feed the foal every 20 minutes with a bottle untill it finally stands and drinks on it's on? should we do this? is it really necessary? i see no use in it but if it's needed then we'll go buy a bottle to use for the foal.

i got videos on the way once youtube starts working with me. of her labor pains/contractions/foal movement/ breathing idk what it is but it's something so i'm getting it in here. i also got videos of her vulva so i'll get those on probably in the next post

i also want to talk names! :lol: i need filly and colt names. i only have one colt name in mind which is Sparta. but i'm still open for suggestions! i'm definitely hoping for a filly though. don't want to have to go through the whole gelding process but i'm having a feeling it's going to be a little colt. since i bought a purple halter and light blue blanket for the foal. which is girly. i'm sure it's going to come out a colt lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok here are the videos. if the links to any of my videos don't work let me know and i'll fix them!

here is videos of her breathing/labor pains/foal moving
YouTube - 90lilkitty90's Channel
these 2 are a little easier to see the movement
YouTube - 90lilkitty90's Channel
YouTube - 90lilkitty90's Channel

here are the videos of her vulva
YouTube - 90lilkitty90's Channel
this one is teats and vulva
YouTube - 90lilkitty90's Channel
and another of her vulva
YouTube - 90lilkitty90's Channel


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the updates.. I check at least twice a day to see if we well you have a baby yet.. lol . I am getting excited for you. I am not an expert or anything but I have been lucky enough to have had 5 foals born in good health. I have never had to bottle feed any of them , I never milked my mares.. Now I had a friend whose mare had twins and she did bottle feed for a week or so to help mom out , but the mare actually was able to raise both babies..


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Unless there is a problem, then no you don't need to bottle feed the baby, chances are by 20 minutes it will be up already.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like you are getting very close! 

I was going to reply to your video posted earlier that her edema looks somewhat better. 

That "skinniness" you are seeing is likely due to her topline and rump muscles relaxing and caving in in preparation for delivery-- especially in older, experienced broodmares, this can make their back and croup look downright bony. Sometimes when the baby is moving into position the mare's belly looks smaller/narrower as well.

Her teats are certainly filled out, and that wax makes me think tomorrow night.... if i had to guess!

Good luck, and an early congrats, and please post pics!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks snazzy i am getting VERY excited myself! lol i check on snowflake twice a day. and i meant to go back over there at 3 but my little mind couldn't handle it as i passed out at around 2 so i'm gonna go check on her and feed her before school hoping therei s a baby there but i am thinking it will be tomarrow as well. and thanks easttowest. i notice her edema was getting much better as well. i'm still looking for those sides to sink in. but she's such a fat mare and her edema mishapens her tummy i'm thinking it maybe have already dropped but because of the edema in the back you can't really tell.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

OOh happenings !! good luck and keep us postd xx


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't suggest messing with the baby at all in the first couple of mins, let her bond with her baby. The baby should be up before 20 mins as well. If you drinks from a bottle first it might have a hard time drinking from momma.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i plan on imprinting though. so what i've been told to do is wait untill the umbilical cord breaks give it time to bond to mom then imptrint before it stands. and then after it stands and gets it's first milk. that is if i manage to make it for the birth at all! she is throwing me for loops wit her signs lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok here is an update from today. i check her this morning on the way to school but didn't bring a camera. she had major waxing this morning! now most of it's gone? except for a little on that one teat. i'm assuming it'll be back. i've tried to locate some milk test strips but can't seem to find any anywhere so we are just going to pop by walmart and get some of the ph pool kits. and what ph level am i looking for? a 6.0? and for the dirty vulva lol excuse it she had just went to the bathroom. we milked her today! and she had milk! it was basically white with maybe a opaque yellowish tint. and it was kind of thick looking. so maybe we are close?

here are my most concern questions as of right now
1. i don't have any idodine in the house but i have betadine. will that work to dip the umbilical cord stub in once it's broken off?
2. i bought a foal blanket 2 weeks ago and it was snowing then. today it was in the 70s and i think it gets int the low 40s at night lately. is a blanket really necessary? i never blanket my horses but i figured since it was small and it was snowy at the time and i didn't know when it was comming it may need it.
3. what ph am i looking for on the test strips for her milk?
4. i haven't been able to feel the foal move for about 2 months now or really see it for that matter. not necessarily because it's not moving( i don't know if it is or not) her had been to hard to really press in and feel. and now that it's softened up towards her hips. when you go to push in to feel she flies into a hissy squealing and kicking her legs so we don't really try. is not being able to see and feel it normal? is her belly being hard in general normal?

now for pictures from when we fed today plus more breathing/maybe contraction videos








have another video on the way but i's taking 20 minutes to upload


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

it's a COLT!! i'll post pictures and the story and the videos in a new thread and link it back here!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see him! :clap:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

working on it lol i took like 5 million pictures and i have the whole birth on video. but i'm going to have to upload it in sections on youtube so that i can get it all on there! he's definitely HUGE and a looker. everything went super smooth maybe even to smooth. but i'm definitely working on the pictures lol


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

quickly quickly i have to go to work soon!! hahah joking


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

haha ok here! these are the basics but i am still adding more! http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/snowflakes-colt-has-finally-arrived-49739/#post573359


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Wooooooohooooooooooo!! Congrats, and good job mommy Snowflake! He is darling! Still looking through all the pictures, so excited for you!


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

congrats !!


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah. nice big healthy colt. congrats.


----------



## Hotti (Mar 22, 2010)

i have just read this and for a while there i was grumbling to myself..."give the girl a break...you should all go punch your pillows and just give this girl a bitta credit".


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah it's alright i was thinking the same thing. but because of all the groaning about it i did push myself harder to make it better for snowflake. and it definitely paid off in the end as i have a big healthy boy that is definitely making me proud!


----------

